

Minor Tweaks to the Blog – ReTweeting & Twitter - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/09/minor-tweaks-to-the-blog-retweeting-twitter/

======
onreact-com
There is a better solution then Tweetmeme already. It's the TwetCount plugin
by BackType

<http://www.backtype.com/plugins/tweetcount>

I use it on my bog successfully. You can customize colors, retweet text, even
choose between several URL shorteners.

